# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  [PR] ASUS ra mắt ba mẫu máy tính xách tay mới thuộc dòng X series

## kitelag

hôm nay asus chính thức ra mắt ba mẫu máy tính xáy tay mới của hãng thuộc dòng x series với 3 đại diện đầu tiên x456, x556 và x756 có kích cỡ màn hình lần lượt là 14, 15.6 và 17.3. phần vỏ máy của các laptop mới thuộc dòng x series sẽ có hai phiên bản nhựa bóng và dập kim loại, màu sắc của những chiếc laptop này gồm năm màu: nâu socola, xanh biển, trắng tuyết, đỏ bordeaux và vàng champaigne. ba mẫu laptop này được trang bị các vi xử lý cao cấp intel core i7 thế hệ thứ sáu và card đồ họa rời nvidia geforce 940m cho khả năng chơi game tốt ở độ phân giải full hd. ngoài ra, asus còn tích hợp công nghệ eye care bảo vệ mắt người dùng bằng cách giảm cường độ ánh xanh lên đến 33% khi sử dụng máy lâu dài.




​
các laptop mới thuộc dòng x series được asus tích hợp cổng usb 3.1 type-c cho khả năng kết nối thiết bị dễ dàng và tiện lợi hơn. hơn nữa, usb 3.1 này thuộc thế hệ thứ nhất cho phép tốc độ truyền tải dữ liệu lên đến 5gb/s, nhanh gấp 10 lần chuẩn usb 2.0. các kết nối khác bao gồm usb 3.0, usb 2.0 cùng hdmi và vga. những đại diện mới của x series còn được trang bị khe đọc thẻ nhớ 3 trong 1 hỗ trợ các chuẩn thẻ nhớ sd/sdhc/sdxc, cổng mạng lan rj-45 và ổ đĩa dvd tích hợp.


_nguồn: techpowerup_​

----------

